# hot smoking salmon



## pc farmer (Mar 8, 2013)

I have read alot of threads on here, but do I have to brine it first?  I dont really want to. I just would like to put a rub on it and smoke it.

Maybe its not that easy?

Thanks


----------



## dward51 (Mar 8, 2013)

I never thought about this, but do you brine salmon?  It spent it's entire adult life in "brine" (salt water).


----------



## brad455 (Mar 8, 2013)

The salmon we get is the  fresh water type lake michigan.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2013)

c farmer, evening....  It is a good idea to dry rub or brine salmon before smoking/grilling...  the salt dissolves proteins that form a pellicle on the surface of the meat...  holding in moisture and fat and adding flavor to the fish...  after the rub/brine, rinse well and dry the surface with paper towels... add other spices or herbs at this time... dry the surface in the refer for a day or so then grill or hot smoke...   cold smoking would require cure #1 to prevent botulism...  cook the fish to an IT of 140 ish.... I like my salmon a little less cooked that 140... but I been eating it for 60+ years and have developed a taste for black and blue steak and medium rare salmon...  If you see any white fat start to ooze from the fish, it is almost overcooked...  Dave


----------



## go4abliss (Mar 9, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> c farmer, evening....  It is a good idea to dry rub or brine salmon before smoking/grilling...  the salt dissolves proteins that form a pellicle on the surface of the meat...  holding in moisture and fat and adding flavor to the fish...  after the rub/brine, rinse well and dry the surface with paper towels... add other spices or herbs at this time... dry the surface in the refer for a day or so then grill or hot smoke...   cold smoking would require cure #1 to prevent botulism...  cook the fish to an IT of 140 ish.... I like my salmon a little less cooked that 140... but I been eating it for 60+ years and have developed a taste for black and blue steak and medium rare salmon...  If you see any white fat start to ooze from the fish, it is almost overcooked...  Dave


I agree with Dave. I do lots of salmon with dry rub and it always turn out good. Everyone always asking for my salmon that tried it


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 9, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> c farmer, evening....  It is a good idea to dry rub or brine salmon before smoking/grilling...  the salt dissolves proteins that form a pellicle on the surface of the meat...  holding in moisture and fat and adding flavor to the fish...  after the rub/brine, rinse well and dry the surface with paper towels... add other spices or herbs at this time... dry the surface in the refer for a day or so then grill or hot smoke...   cold smoking would require cure #1 to prevent botulism...  cook the fish to an IT of 140 ish.... I like my salmon a little less cooked that 140... but I been eating it for 60+ years and have developed a taste for black and blue steak and medium rare salmon...  If you see any white fat start to ooze from the fish, it is almost overcooked...  Dave


Totally agree with what Dave said. 

I do trout from time to time and use a rub OR brine but mostly a rub. I then rinse well with water then smoke and mist. For Lox type salmon, a brine is needed along with a very short (1-4 hrs) cold smoke depending on your taste.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2013)

So a dry rub will do the same as a brine?


----------



## dward51 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well I learned something new from this.  Just never thought about it before.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 9, 2013)

c farmer said:


> So a dry rub will do the same as a brine?


Personally, I think if you want good salt intrusion, go with a brine. I you just want some flavoring use a rub. When using a brine with trout I only do a 3-4 hour low salt, low water brine with spices for a 14-18 inch fish. With a rub it's probably around a 3-6 hour sit after placing shallow razor slices through the skin about an inch apart, again not much salt. I think you get more spice flavor with rubs, more fish flavor with brines. That's just my personal take on things.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2013)

How bout 1 cup sea salt 1 cup sugar to 1 gallon of water?   For a brine.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 9, 2013)

c farmer said:


> How bout 1 cup sea salt 1 cup sugar to 1 gallon of water? For a brine.


That's fairly salty, equal to what I used for lox. For the Lox it is 1/4 cup of sugar for a gallon. I don't have a written down brine for doing my trout but for rough I would do a couple of fish. Get them into a gallon bag or possibly a three gallon bag but only use a quart of water or less. Add to it 1-2 tablespoon salt, about the same in brown sugar, CBP, a little garlic and onion powder and a dash of cayenne or chipotle. Possibly a few more things depending on my mood, like thyme or possible a little lemon juice or lemon zest or even apple juice. (pretty loose recipe). I like using fruit woods with fish. A large fish (18+ incher) would be cut in 4" chunks.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> That's fairly salty, equal to what I used for lox. For the Lox it is 1/4 cup of sugar for a gallon. I don't have a written down brine for doing my trout but for rough I would do a couple of fish. Get them into a gallon bag or possibly a three gallon bag but only use a quart of water or less. Add to it 1-2 tablespoon salt, about the same in brown sugar, CBP, a little garlic and onion powder and a dash of cayenne or chipotle. Possibly a few more things depending on my mood, like thyme or possible a little lemon juice or lemon zest or even apple juice. (pretty loose recipe). I like using fruit woods with fish. A large fish (18+ incher) would be cut in 4" chunks.


Do you use a rub too?  I sent the wife after wallie and she came back with salmon.  I need to use this up.


----------



## mountainhawg (Mar 9, 2013)

Again, I don't have a recipe written down for a rub, wing it mostly.Basically the same as the brine but not so much the lemon but possibly lightly mist with an apple juice/water combo, Of course a little less salt and sugar. I'd take Walleye over salmon except I like Lox. I am not even a big fan of smoking rainbows, like native browns mostly. Brookies are good for smoking because they are a bit oily like their cousins the char. I don't use a lot of smoke, it is readily sucked up by fish. If you do a TBS you would be fine.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks. Looks like I am going to wing it.  Lol


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 16, 2013)

I brine mine. The one time I tried to do a quick meal with a single serve size I did a dry rub in through in the smoker and it was horrible! 

I don't necessarily wait for a full pellicle to form, but I do put it under a fan in a cool spot in the garage for a half hour or so. A full pellicle, to me, gives it too much of a "cure" --like something you'd end up when cold smoking for it to "keep" for six months in a shed in Alaska... Not quite the texture I want. 

Let us know what you decide to do and how you like the results!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 16, 2013)

I brined it for 24 hours and left a rub on for 24 hours and smoked it.  One of the spices was little overpowering but the fish was firm and still flaky.

Overall not bad fir my first salmon.


----------



## smokeusum (Mar 16, 2013)

c farmer said:


> I brined it for 24 hours and left a rub on for 24 hours and smoked it.  One of the spices was little overpowering but the fish was firm and still flaky.
> 
> Overall not bad fir my first salmon.



Awesome!!! Congrats!!!


----------

